# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > سوال: دستورات گرفتن Backap از یک کلید خاص از رجیستری و اعمال بکاپ گرفته شده به رجیستری؟

## arash020

سلام

*یه برنامه نوشتم که با رجیستری کار داره*
*حالا به دستوراتی احتیاج دارم که از اون کلید خاصی که ایجاد کردم به بکاپ بگیرم*
*و یه دستور دیگه که اون بکاپ رو با لود بعدی به رجیستری اعمال کنم*کمک می خام :قلب: 
مرسی :خجالت:

----------


## programer1389

تو api viewer دنبال توابعی که با reg شروع میشن بگردید متل تابع
Private Declare Function RegOpenKey Lib "advapi32.dll" Alias "RegOpenKeyA" (ByVal hKey As Long, ByVal lpSubKey As String, phkResult As Long) As Long

----------

